# Months/Days of the Week



## cutu

How about a glossary about months and days ? 
Ill start :

*Months:*
English Hebrew 
January ינואר (Yanuar)
February פברואר (Februar)
March מרץ (Mertz)
April אפריל (April)
May מאי (Ma'y)
June יוני (Yuni)
July יולי (Yuli)
August אוגוסט (Ogust)
September ספבטמבר (September)
October אוקטובר (October)
November נובמבר (November)
December דצמבר (Detzember)​ 
*Days :*
English Hebrew 
Sunday יום ראשון (_Yom rishon_)
Monday יום שני (_Yom sheni_)
Tuesday יום שלישי (_Yom Shlishi_)
Wednesday יום רביעי (_Yom revi'ei_)
Thursday יום חמישי (_Yom Chamishy_)
Friday יום שישי (_Yom shishi_)
Saturday יום שבת (_Yom Shabat_)

*Moderator Note*: This thread has been moved from the Multilingual Glossaries forum.  Please note that the way that forum works is different.  For general translations into all languages, use this forum.​


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:

Months:*
English Finnish (we have our own very old names; kuu = month and also moon)
January tammikuu
February helmikuu
March maaliskuu
April huhtikuu
May toukokuu
June kesäkuu
July heinäkuu
August elokuu
September syyskuu
October lokakuu
November marraskuu
December joulukuu

*Days :*
English Finnish (names borrowed from old German and/or Swedish, except for Wednesday)
Sunday sunnuntai
Monday maanantai
Tuesday tiistai
Wednesday keskiviikko
Thursday torstai
Friday perjantai
Saturday lauantai​


----------



## EvilWillow

*German:

Months:*
English German 
January Januar
February Februar
March März
April April
May Mai
June Juni
July Juli
August August
September September
October Oktober
November November
December Dezember

*Days :*
English German 
Sunday Sonntag
Monday Montag
Tuesday Dienstag
Wednesday Mittwoch
Thursday Donnerstag
Friday Freitag
Saturday Samstag​ 
In Germany the week begins with Monday, by the way.


----------



## claudine2006

*ITALIAN*

*Months:*
English Italian

January Gennaio
February Febbraio
March Marzo
April Aprile
May Maggio
June Giugno
July Luglio
August Agosto
September Settembre
October Ottobre
November Novembre
December Dicembre​ 
*Days :*
English Italian
Sunday Domenica
Monday Lunedì
Tuesday Martedì
Wednesday Mercoledì
Thursday Giovedì
Friday Venerdì
Saturday Sabato​ 
In Italy the week begins with Monday.​


----------



## ronanpoirier

*PORTUGUESE*

*Months:*
English Portuguese

January Janeiro
February Fevereiro
March Março
April Abril
May Maio
June Junho
July Julho
August Agosto
September Setembro
October Outubro
November Novembro
December Dezembro​ 
*Days :*
English Portuguese​ 
Sunday Domingo
Monday Segunda-feira
Tuesday Terça-feira
Wednesday Quarta-feira
Thursday Quinta-feira
Friday Sexta-feira
Saturday Sabado​


----------



## ronanpoirier

*HUNGARIAN*

*Months:*
English Hungarian


January Január
February Február
March Marcius
April Április
May Május
June Június
July Július
August Augusztus
September Szeptember
October Október
November November
December December


*Days :*
English Hungarian


Sunday Vasárnap
Monday Hétfõ
Tuesday Kedd
Wednesday Szerda
Thursday Csütörtök
Friday Péntek
Saturday Szombat​


----------



## Frank06

Hi,
*
Months:*
English - Dutch - Chinese (Mand.)
January - januari -  一月 yī yuè
February - februari - 二月 èr yuè
March - maart - 三月 sān yuè
April - april - 四月 sì yuè
May - mei -  五月 wǔ yuè
June - juni - 六月 liù yuè
July - juli - 七月 qī yuè
August - augustus - 八月 bā yuè
September - september - 九月 jiǔ yuè
October - oktober - 十月 shí yuè
November - november - 十一月 shí yī yuè
December - december - 十二月 shí èr yuè

*Days :*
English  - Dutch - Chinese (Mand.) 
Sunday - zondag - 星期日 xīng qī rì / 星期天 xīng qī tiān
Monday - maandag - 星期一 xīng qī yī 
Tuesday        - dinsdag - 星期二 xīng qī èr
Wednesday - woensdag - 星期三 xīng qī sān
 Thursday - donderdag - 星期四 xīng qī sì
Friday - vrijdag - 星期五 xīng qī wǔ
 Saturday - zaterdag - 星期六 xīng qī liù

Here you can find a nice collection of days of the week. Slightly off topic, but I noticed you put Sunday first.

Here you can find information about the months of the year in various languages (and calenders).
Although a different calender is used in Iran, Persian does have the names of the 'western' months (based upon the French! names).

djânwie - fewrie - mârs - âwril - me - dju'n 
djuie - ut - septâmbr - oktobr - nowâmbr -  desâmbr 

[*Edit: oops, forgot names in Persian*]:
  ژانویه
  فـوریه
  مارس
  آوریـل
  مه
  ژوئن
  ژوئـیه
  اوت
  سپتامبـر
  اکتبر
  نوامبر
  دسامبر



Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Thomas1

*Months -- miesiące -- moins -- месячы:*
*English -- Polish -- French -- Russian*
January -- styczeń -- janvier -- яанвар
February -- luty -- février -- феврер
March -- marzec -- mars -- март
April -- kwiecień -- avril -- апрель
May -- maj -- mai -- май
June -- czerwiec -- juin -- июнь
July -- lipiec -- juillet -- июль
August -- sierpień -- août -- август
September -- wrzesień -- septembre -- сентябрь
October -- październik -- octobre -- октябрь
Nevember -- listopad -- novembre -- ноябрь
December -- grudzień -- décembre -- декабрь

*Days -- dni -- jours -- дни:*
*English -- Polish -- French -- Russian*
Monday -- poniedziałek -- lundi-- понедельник
Tuesday -- wtorek -- mardi -- вторник
Wednasday -- środa -- mercredi -- среда
Thursday -- czwartek -- jeudi -- четверг
Friday -- piątek -- vendredi -- пятница
Saturday -- sobota -- samedi -- суббота
Sunday -- niedziela -- dimanche -- воскресенье





			
				Frank06 said:
			
		

> Although a different calender is used in Iran, Persian does have the names of the 'western' months (based upon the French! names).


Could this have something to do with influences of the Roman Empire and its language in the past?

EDIT: I added Russian translations and a question.


----------



## robbie_SWE

*MONTHS:*
_English Romanian Swedish_

January-ianuarie-januari
February-februarie-februari
March-martie-mars
April-aprilie-april
May-mai-maj
June-iunie-juni
July-iulie-juli
August-august-augusti
September-septembrie-september
October-octombrie-oktober
November-noiembrie-november
December-decembrie-december​ 

*DAYS:*
_English Romanian Swedish_​ 
Sunday-duminică-söndag
Monday-luni-måndag
Tuesday-marţi-tisdag
Wednesday-miercuri-onsdag
Thursday-joi-torsdag
Friday-vineri-fredag

Saturday-sâmbătă-lördag
 
 robbie​


----------



## cutu

Thomas , could you please give the transcription of the Russian list?


----------



## Frank06

Hi


Thomas1 said:


> Could this have something to do with influences of the Roman Empire and its language in the past?


I don't think so. It has to do with the rather substantial (historical) influx of French words in Persian.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Alicky

*Spanish*

*Months:*
English Spanish 

January Enero
February Febrero
March Marzo
April Abril
May Mayo
June Junio
July Julio
August Agosto
September Septiembre
October Octubre
November Noviembre
December Diciembre​ 
*Days :*
English Spanish
Sunday Domingo
Monday Lunes
Tuesday Martes
Wednesday Miércoles
Thursday Jueves
Friday Viernes

Saturday Sábado​


----------



## EvilWillow

*Serbian:

Months:*
English Serbian
January januar јануар
February februar фебруар
March mart март
April april април
May maj мај
June jun јун
July jul јул
August avgust август
September septembar септембар
October oktobar октобар
November novembar новембар
December decembar децембар

*Days :*
English Serbian 
Sunday nedelja недеља
Monday ponedeljak понедељак
Tuesday utorak уторак
Wednesday sreda среда
Thursday četvrtak четвртак
Friday petak петак
Saturday subota субота​


----------



## spakh

English-Turkish-Kurdish months

January: Ocak Rebendan
February: Şubat Reşemi
March: Mart Adar
April: Nisan Nisan(Avrel)
May: Mayıs Gulan
June: Haziran Heziran(Coxinan)
July: Temmuz Tirmeh
August: Ağustos Gelawej
September: Eylül Rezanan(İlon)
October: Ekim Kewçer
November: Kasım Sermawez
December: Aralık Berfanbar

Days

Monday: Pazartesi duşem
Tuesday: Salı seşem
Wednesday: Çarşamba çarşem
Thursday: Perşembe pencşem
Friday: Cuma in
Saturday: Cumartesi şemi
Sunday: Pazar yekşembe

Also I'll add this; murdad is July + August
                       çiri is October + November in Kurdish


----------



## betulina

In Catalan:

Months

January: gener
February: febrer
March: març
April: abril
May: maig
June: juny
July: juliol
August: agost
September: setembre
October: octubre
November: novembre
December: desembre

 Days

Monday: dilluns
Tuesday: dimarts
Wednesday: dimecres
Thursday: dijous
Friday: divendres
Saturday: dissabte
Sunday: diumenge


----------



## elroy

*Arabic:*

Months:

كانون ثاني
شباط
آذار
نيسان
أيار
حزيران
تموز
آب
أيلول
تشرين أول
تشرين ثاني

Months (alternative versions, used in some countries):

يناير
فبراير
مارس
أبريل
مايو
يونيو
يوليو
أغسطس
سبتمبر
أكتوبر
نوفمبر
ديسمبر

Days of the Week (starting with Sunday):

الأحد
الاثنين
الثلاثاء
الأربعاء
الخميس
الجمعة
السبت


----------



## Rango

Croatian:

*Months:*
1. Siječanj
2. Veljača
3. Ožujak
4. Travanj
5. Svibanj
6. Lipanj
7. Srpanj
8. Kolovoz
9. Rujan
10. Listopad
11. Studeni
12. Prosinac

*Days:*
Sunday - Nedjelja
Monday - Ponedjeljak
Tuesday - Utorak
Wednesday - Srijeda
Thursday - Četvrtak
Friday - Petak
Saturday - Subota


----------



## Etcetera

I'll add two small corrections to Thomas's translations into Russian.



Thomas1 said:


> *Months -- месячы:*
> *English -- Russian*
> January -- январь
> February -- февраль
> March -- март
> April -- апрель
> May -- май
> June -- июнь
> July -- июль
> August -- август
> September -- сентябрь
> October -- октябрь
> Nevember -- ноябрь
> December -- декабрь
> 
> *Days -- дни:*
> *English -- Russian*
> Monday -- понедельник
> Tuesday -- вторник
> Wednasday -- среда
> Thursday -- четверг
> Friday i -- пятница
> Saturday -- суббота
> Sunday -- воскресенье


----------



## Lemminkäinen

*Months:*
English Norwegian

January Januar
February Februar
March Mars
April April
May Mai
June Juni
July Juli
August August
September September
October Oktober
November November
December Desember


*Days :*
English Norwegian

Sunday Søndag
Monday Mandag
Tuesday Tirsdag
Wednesday Onsdag
Thursday Torsdag
Friday Fredag
Saturday Lørdag​


----------



## DrWatson

Hakro said:


> *Days :*
> English Finnish (names borrowed from old German and/or Swedish, except for Wednesday)
> Sunday sunnuntai
> Monday maanantai
> Tuesday tiistai
> Wednesday keskiviikko
> Thursday torstai
> Friday perjantai
> Saturday lauantai​



It's true that *keskiviikko* isn't a direct loan, but most likely a calque from German. *Keski* means middle and *viikko* is week, and German has *Mittwoch* which also has the same idea.


----------



## Thomas1

Thanks Etcetera, and sorry about that.  
I'll try to add the pronunciation, a native's verification will be more than welcome. 


Etcetera said:


> I'll add two small corrections to Thomas's translations into Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> Posté par *Thomas1* [URL]http://forum.wordreference.com/images/buttons/viewpost.gif[/URL]
> *Months -- месячы:*
> *English -- Russian*
> January -- январь [yanvar']
> February -- февраль [fyevral]
> March -- март [mart]
> April -- апрель [apryel]
> May -- май [may]
> June -- июнь [eeyoon']
> July -- июль [eeyool]
> August -- август [avgust]
> September -- сентябрь [syentyabr]
> October -- октябрь [oktyabr]
> Nevember -- ноябрь [noyabr]
> December -- декабрь [dyekabr]
> 
> *Days -- дни:*
> *English -- Russian*
> Monday -- понедельник [panyedyelnik]
> Tuesday -- вторник [vtornik]
> Wednasday -- среда [sryeda]
> Thursday -- четверг [chyetvyerg]
> Friday i -- пятница [pyatnitsa]
> Saturday -- суббота [subbota]
> Sunday -- воскресенье [vaskryesyen'ye]
Click to expand...

 


cutu said:


> Thomas , could you please give the transcription of the Russian list?


----------



## zaigucis

*Months -- mēneši:
English -- Latvian*
January -- janvāris
February -- februāris
March -- marts
April -- aprīlis
May -- maijs
June -- jūnijs
July -- jūlijs
August -- augusts
September -- septembris
October -- oktobris
Nevember -- novembris
December -- decembris
*Days -- dienas:
English -- Latvian*
Monday -- pirmdiena
Tuesday -- otrdiena
Wednasday -- trešdiena
Thursday -- ceturtdiena
Friday  -- piektdiena
Saturday -- sestdiena
Sunday -- svētdiena


----------



## linguist786

*URDU*

*Months:
*English اردو 

January *جنورى* јаnuuri
February *فرورى* faruuri
March *مارچ* maarch
April *اپريل* аpriil
May *مئى* maee
June *جون* јuun
July *جولائى* јulaaee
August *اگست* аgast
September *ستمبر* sitambar
October *اكتوبر* aktobar
November *نومبر* nuwambar
December *دسمبر* Disambar

(The months are more or less transcribed versions of the English but slightly different)

*Days:*
English اردو ​
Sunday *اتوار* itwaar
Monday *سوموار/پير* somwaar/piir
Tuesday *منگل* mangal
Wednesday *بدهـ* budh
Thursday *جمعرات* jumeraat
Friday *جمعہ/شكروار* jummaa/shukrawaar
Saturday *سنيچر/هفتہ* saniichar/haftaa​


----------



## kats

Japanese  -  transcription - English - meaning

日曜日      nichiyoubi           Sunday        sun day
月曜日      getsuyoubi          Monday       moon day
火曜日      kayoubi              Tuesday       fire day
水曜日      suiyoubi              Wednesday   water day
木曜日      mokuyoubi           Thursday      tree day (wood)
金曜日      kinyoubi               Friday         gold day (metal)
土曜日      doyoubi              Saturday       earth day   (soil)

The "bi" part of "day" is from the sun as well, which makes sense, too.

Somebody can correct me if I got the translations wrong, but I thought they were interesting to know.  I don't know what the "you"  (pronounced "yo" with the "o" held for a little longer) means.  I was surprised to see the Chinese days are mostly numbered.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Days:*
*English Norwegian Danish*


Sunday søndag 
Monday mandag
Tuesday tirsdag
Wednesday onsdag ​Thursday torsdag 

Friday fredag

Saturday lørdag

*Months:*


*English - Norwegian - Danish*
January - januar
February - februar
March - mars - marts
April - april
May - maj
June - juni
July - juli
August - august
September - september
October - oktober
November - november
December - desember - decembris
​


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Days:*
*English - Estonian*

Sunday - pühapäev
Monday - esmaspäev
Tuesday - teisipäev
Wednesday - kolmapäev 
Thursday - neljapäev
Friday - reede
Saturday - laupäev

*Months:*

*English - Estonian*
January - jaanuar
February - veebruar
March - märts
April - aprill
May - mai
June - juuni
July - juuli
August - august
September - september
October - oktoober
November - november
December - detsember


----------



## flyfly

Vietnamese

Days
Monday: Thứ hai
Tuesday: Thứ ba
Wednesday: Thứ tư
Thursday: Thứ năm
Friday: Thứ sáu
Saturday: Thứ bảy
Sunday: Chủ nhật

Months
January: Tháng một
February: Tháng hai
March: Tháng ba
April: Tháng tư
May: Tháng năm
June: Tháng sáu
July: Tháng bảy
August: Tháng tám
September: Tháng chín
October: Tháng mười
November: Tháng mười một
December: Tháng mười hai

Basically you just count the days (except for Sunday) and the month by using numbers.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Days:*
*English -Rapanui*

Sunday - mahana tapatí/raá po hitu/raá tapu
Monday - moniré/raá po taki
Tuesday - mahana piti/raá po rua
Wednesday - mahana toru/raá po toru
Thursday - mahana maha/raá po ha
Friday - mahana páe/raá po rima
Saturday - mahana hopu/raá po omo


*Months:*

*English - Estonian*
January - senuari / tuaharo
February - februari / tehetu`u`pu
March - mati / tara-hau
April - apitira / vaitunui
May -mée / vaitupotu
June -tiún / te maro
July - tiurái / anakena
August - atete / hora-iti
September - tetepa / hora-nui
October - otopa / tangaroa-uri
November - noema / ko-ruti
December - titema / ko-koru


_Although it is taken from memory so I cannot swear for the spelling._


----------



## Nu971

*Days: วัน (Wan)
*
*English -Thai*
Sunday- Wan Arthit (วันอาทิตย์) 
Monday - Wan Chan (วันจันทร์)
Tuesday - Wan Angkarn (วันอังคาร)
Wednesday - Wan Put (วันพุธ) 
Thursday - Wan Praruhatsabodee (วันพฤหัสบดี)
Friday - Wan Suk (วันศุกร์)
Saturday - Wan Sao (วันเสาร์) 

"Wan" means "Day"

*Months: เดือน (Duan)*
*English -Thai*
January - Mokkarakhom (มกราคม) 
February - Kumpaphan (กุมภาพันธ์) 
March - Meenakhom (มีนาคม) 
April - Mesayon (เมษายน) 
May -Prussapakhom (พฤษภาคม) 
June -Mithunayon (มิถุนายน) 
July - Korakradakhom (กรกฎาคม) 
August - Singhakhom (สิงหาคม) 
September - Kanyayon (กันยายน) 
October - Tulakhom (ตุลาคม) 
November - Prussachikayon (พฤศจิกายน) 
December - Thanwakhom (ธันวาคม)


----------



## Nu971

*Ooopss..I forgot to tell that Post # 28 is " the day and month in Thai language " *


----------



## Setwale_Charm

spakh said:


> English-Turkish-Kurdish months
> 
> [...]
> April: Nisan Nisan(Avrel)
> May: Mayıs Gulan
> June: Haziran Heziran(Coxinan)
> July: Temmuz Tirmeh
> August: Ağustos Gelawej
> September: Eylül Rezanan(İlon)
> [...]


Could you possibly clarify the usage of the version in brackets? Is it obsolete and ousted by the Turkish loan-word?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Days *
*English -Maltese*
Sunday - il-Hadd (ilh*a*tt)
Monday - it-Tneijn (ittn*e*yn)
Tuesday - it-Tlieta (ittle*a*ta)
Wednesday - l-erbgha (l*e*rba)
Thursday - il-Hamis (ilham*i*s)
Friday - Gimgha (dz*i*ma)
Saturday - Sibt (sipt) 

*Months*
*English - Maltese*
January - Jannar (yann*a*r) 
February - Frar
March - Marzu (m*a*rtsu) 
April - April (apr*i*l) 
May - Mejju (m*e*yyu) 
June - Gunju (dz*u*niyu) 
July - Lulju (l*u*lyu)
August - Awwissu (aww*i*ssu) 
September - Settembru (sett*e*mbru)
October - Ottubru (ott*u*bru)
November - Novembru (nov*e*mbru) 
December - Dicembru (dich*e*mbru)


----------



## laurika

English Slovak 
days - dni

Sunday nedeľa
Monday          pondelok
Tuesday         utorok
Wednesday     streda
Thursday        štvrtok
Friday            piatok
Saturday        sobota

note: in Slovakia, weeks start with mondays

English Slovak 
months - mesiace

January        január
February      február
March          marec
April            apríl
May             máj
June            jún
July             júl
August        august
September   september
October       október
November     november
December     december


----------



## CatStar

*In  Irish:*

January - Eanair  
February - Feabhra 
March - Márta 
April - Aibreán
May - Bealtaine
June - Meitheamh
July - Iúil
August - Lúnasa
September - Meán Fomhair
October - Deireadh Fomhair
November - Samhain
December - Nollag (which is also the word for Christmas!)

Monday - Dé Luain
Tuesday - Dé Máirt
Wednesday - Dé Chéadaoin
Thursday - Dé Déardaoin
Friday - Dé hAoine
Saturday - Dé Sathairn
Sunday - Dé Domhnaigh

Slán tamaill a chairde!

Cat


----------



## Whodunit

Latin:

January - Ianuarius
February- Februarius
March - Martius
April - Aprilis
May - Maius
June - Iunius
July - Iulius (alternative form: Quintilis)
August - Augustus (alt. form: Sextilis)
September - September
October - October
November - November
December - December

Sunday - dies solis
Monday - dies Iunae
Tuesday - dies Martis
Wednesday - dies Mercurii
Thursday - dies Iovis
Friday - dies Veneris
Saturday - dies Saturni


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Irish - Scottish Gaelic



CatStar said:


> Monday - Dé Luain - Di Luain
> Tuesday - Dé Máirt - Di mairt
> Wednesday - Dé Chéadaoin - Di-ceudain
> Thursday - Dé Déardaoin - Dior-daoin
> Friday - Dé hAoine - Di-h-aoine
> Saturday - Dé Sathairn - Di-Sathuirne
> Sunday - Dé Domhnaigh - Di-domhnoch



Note the similarity with Catalan in N 15.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I only know the names of the days in Swahili. Their week starts with Saturday. 

Saturday - Jumamosi
Sunday - Jumapili
Monday - Jumatatu
Tuesday - Jumanne
Wednesday - Jumatano
Thursday - Alhamisi
Friday - Ijumaa


----------



## Setwale_Charm

English - Lao:

Sunday - wan-aa thit
Monday - wan tjan
Tuesday - wan angkhaan
Wednesday - wan phut
Thursday - wan phahat
Friday - wan suk
Saturday - wan sau


With months it is a bit more complicated. There are three ways of naming months in Lao: one is international and it is simply numbers from 1 to 12, another one is the set of Lao names for our Gregorian calender and the third one is the traditional Lao calender where the year starts in November. I `ll cite only the first two here in order to avoid too much confusion. 

1-nüng----------- January mang/kёёn
2-sёёng ------------February kumphaa
3-saam -------------March minaa 
4-sii ----------------April meesaa 
5-haa --------------May phütsaphaa
6-hok ---------------June mithunaa
7-tjet ---------------July kёёlaket 
8-pääd --------------August singhaa
9-kau ---------------September kanjaa
10-sip ---------------October tulaa
11-sip et -------------November pha/tjik
12-sip sёёng ----------December thanwaa


----------



## Whodunit

Setwale_Charm said:


> I only know the names of the days in Swahili. Their week starts with Saturday.


 
Here's a list for the names of the months in Swahili.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Sorry I am not going to be much help with the languages of Russia. I only know the names of the days in Chechen:
Sunday Кlиранде
Monday Оршот
Tuesday Шинара
Wednesday Кхаара
Thursday Еара
Friday Пlераска
Saturday Шот

And in Karachaevo-Balkar:
Monday      баш кюн
Tuesday     геуюрге кюн
Wednesday бараз кюн
Thursday    орта кюн 
Friday        байрьш/байрым кюн
Saturday    шабат кюн


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I also know some of the languages of the former Soviet Union:

English - Georgian - Armenian

Sunday - k`vira - k`irak`i
Monday - orshabati - yerk`ushabti 
Tuesday - samshabati - yerekshabti 
Wednesday - otkhshabati - chorekshabti 
Thursday - khutshabati - hingshabti
Friday - p`arask`evi - urbat
Saturday - shabati - shabat


January  - ianwari - hunvar
February  - teberwali - pet`rvar
March - mart`li  - mart`
April  - ap`rili  - ap`ril
May - maissi - mayis
June - ivnissi - hunis
July  -  ivlissi - hulis
August  - agwist`o - ogost`os
September - sekt`embri - sep`t`ember
October - okt`ombri - hok`t`ember
November - noemberi - noyember
December - dek`emberi - dek`t`ember


----------



## Anais Ninn

Korean(transcription) Japanese(transcription) meaning in Both

Sunday 일요일(eel-yo-eel) 日曜日(nichi-yo-bee) sun day
Monday 월요일(wall-yo-eel) 月曜日(getsu-yo-bee) moon day
Tuesday 화요일(hua-yo-eel) 火曜日(ka-yo-bee) fire day
Wednesday 수요일(su-yo-eel) 水曜日(sui-yo-bee) water day
Thursday 목요일(mog-yo-eel) 木曜日(moku-yo-bee) tree/wood day
Friday 금요일(kum-yo-eel) 金曜日(kin-yo-bee) gold/metal day
Saturday 토요일(to-yo-eel) 土曜日(to-yo-bee) earth day

January 일월(eel-wall) 一月 (ichi-gatsu) Month number 1
February 이월(ee-wall) 二月 (ni-gatsu) Month number 2
March 삼월(sahm-wall) 三月 (san-gatsu) Month number 3
April 사월(sah-wall) 四月 (shi-gatsu) Month number 4
May 오월(oh-wall) 五月 (go-gatsu) Month number 5
June 유월(you-wall) 六月 (roku-gatsu) Month number 6
July 칠월(chil-wall) 七月 (shichi-gatsu) Month number 7
August 팔월(pal-wall) 八月 (hachi-gatsu) Month number 8
September 구월(ku-wall) 九月 (ku-gatsu) Month number 9
October 시월(she-wall) 十月 (jū-gatsu) Month number 10
November 십일월(sheeb-eel-wall) 十一月 (jū-ichi-gatsu) Month number 11
December 십이월(sheeb-ee-wall) 十二月 (jū-ni-gatsu) Month number 12


----------



## Flaminius

Anais Ninn said:


> Korean(transcription) Japanese(transcription) meaning in Both
> Wednesday     수요일(su-yo-eel)             水曜日(*sui*-*yō*-bi) water day



All the other instances of 曜日 are also to be read "yōbi."


----------



## Anais Ninn

I know that yōbi is the common way to transcribe in Japan but most people who have no knowledge about Japanese wouldn't know how to pronounce it. Speaking of which, I actually changed "yo-bi" to "yo-bee" just to avoid confusion for those who are not familiar with Japanese, since yōbi or yo-bi might lead people to pronounce it "yo-bye".

Anais


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Bahasa Melayu - Bahasa Indonesia
As long as these languages are very similar I will only mark the occassions when the Indonesia version is different. 

Malay   Indonesian

Sunday  hari Ahad/minggu hari Ahad
Monday   hari Isnin hari Senin
Tuesday  hari Selasa
Wednesday   hari Rabu
Thursday  hari Khamis hari Kamis
Friday   hari Jumaat hari Jumat
Saturday  hari Sabtu

January    Januari
February   Februari   Pebruari
March       Mac Maret
April         April
May         Mei   
June        Jun  Juni
July         Julai Juli
August     Ogos   Ogustus
September  September
October      Oktober
November   November Nopember
December    Disember   December


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Icelandic - Faroese 
Sunday          sunnudagur sunnudagur
Monday          mánudagur   
Tuesday         þriðjudagur týsdagur
Wednesday     miðvikudagur mikudagin
Thursday        fimmtudagur 
Friday            föstudagur fríggjadagur
Saturday        laugardagur


----------



## Chriszinho85

*Tagalog*

*Months:*
English - Tagalog
January - Enero
February - Pebrero
March - Marso
April - Abril
May - Mayo
June - Hunyo
July - Hulyo
August - Agosto
September - Setyembre
October - Oktubre
November - Nobyembre
December - Disyembre​ 
*Days :*
English - Tagalog
Sunday - Linggo
Monday - Lunes
Tuesday - Martes
Wednesday - Miyerkules
Thursday - Huwebes
Friday - Biyernes
Saturday - Sabado

As many of you can tell, Tagalog borrowed the months and days from Spanish, except for Domingo (Sunday).  Linggo, the word for Sunday, can also mean "week."​


----------



## kami15

in malagasy -from Madagascar

english - malagasy
januar - janoary
februar - febroary
march- martsa
april - aprily
may - mey
june - jona
july - jolay
august- aogositra
september - septambra
october - oktobra
november - novambra
december - desambra

sunday - alahady
monday - alatsinainy
tuesday - talata
wednesday - alarobia
thursday - alakamisy
friday - zoma
saturday - sabotsy


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Khmer
Sunday   thngai-atoet
Monday   thngai-djan
Tuesday  thngai-angkia
Wednesday  thngai-puo
Thursday  thngai-pnohoah
Friday   thngai-sok
Saturday   thngai-saw


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Somali*
Sunday   axad
Monday   isniin
Tuesday  salaasa
Wednesday  arbaca
Thursday  Khamiis
Friday   jimce
Saturday sabti

January jannaayo
February febraayo
March   maarso
April    abriile
May    maajo
June   juun
July    luuliyo
August  agoosto
September  sebtembar
October    oktoobar
November   noofembar 
December   diisembar


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Samoan*

Sunday   Aso Sa
Monday  Aso Gafua
Tuesday  Aso Lua
Wednesday  Aso Lulu
Thursday    Aso Tofi
Friday        Aso Faraile
Saturday    Aso Toonai


January   Lanuari
February  Fepuari
March      Mati
April        Aperila
May        Me
June        Luni
July         Lulai
August     Aukuso
September Setema
October     Oketopa
November  Novema
December  Tesema


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Xhosa*

Sunday  isonto
Monday  umvulo
Tuesday   ulwesibini
Wednesday ulwesithathu
Thursday  ulwesine
Friday  ulwesihlanu
Saturday umgqibelo

January eyomqungu
February  mdumba
March  eyo-kwindla
April   eka-tshaziimpuzi
May   eka-canzibe
June  eyasilimela
July  eyekhaya
August eyethupa
September  eyomsintsi
October  eyedwara
November  eyenkanga
December  eyomnga


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Cornish*

Sunday   dé-Sül
Monday   dé-Lün
Tuesday  dé-Mérth
Wednesday  dé-Mergher
Thursday  dé-Yow
Friday     dé-Gwener
Saturday  dé-Sadorn 


January   mýs-Genver
February  mýs-Whevrel
March     mýs-Mért  
April        mýs-Ebrel
May        mýs-Mé
June        mýs-Even
July         mýs-Gortheren
August     mýs-Est
September mýs-Gwyngala 
October    mýs-Hedra
November  mýs-Du
December  mýs-Kevardhu


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Well, well, as long as I seem to be the only person who is responsible for filling this thread, here we go. 


*Aymara:*

Sunday tuminku
Monday lunisa
Tuesday martisa
Wednesday mirkulisa
Thursday juyhuisa
Friday wirnisa 
Saturday sawadu 



January *chichu *
February *anata* 
March *chuqa* 
April *llamayu*
May *qasïwi*
June *mara t'aqa* 
July *huillka kuti*
August *llumpaqa*
September *sata*
October *chika sata* 
November *lapaka*
December *jallu qallta*


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Maori*

Sunday   Raa-tapu
Monday   Mane
Tuesday  Tuurei
Wednesday  Wenerei
Thursday   Taaite
Friday       Paraire 
Saturday   Haatarei


January   Hanuere
February  Pepuere
March  Maaehe
April   Aaperira
May     Mei
June     Huune
July      Huurae
August  Akuhata 
September   Hepetema
October      Oketopa
November   Noema
December   Tiihema


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*A complete list of Faroese-Icelandic:*

*sunnudagur - *sunnudagur 
*mánadagur - *mánudagur 
*tГЅsdagur* - þriðjudagur
*mikudagur*- miðvikudagur 
*hósdagur* - fimmtudagur 
*fríggjadagur - *föstudagur
*leygardagur* - laugardagur 

*januar  janúar*
*februar febrúar*
*mars  mars*
*apríl apríl*
*mai* *maí*
*juni júní*
*juli júlí*
*august* *ágúst*
*september september*
*oktober október*
*november nóvember*
*desember  desember*


----------



## Setwale_Charm

* Slovene - Macedonian*

*nedelja - nedela* 
*ponedeljek - ponedelnik*
*torek - talata*
*sreda - sreda*
*cetrtek - chetvrtok*
*petek - petok*
*sobota - sabota*

*januar - Januari*
*februar - Februari*
*marec - Mart*
*april - April* 
*maj - Maj*
*junij - Juni*
*julij - Juli*
*avgust - Avgust*
*september - Septemvri*
*oktober - Oktomvri* 
*november -  Noemvri* 
*december - Dekemvri*


----------



## jazyk

> *torek - talata*



Isn't it вторник (vtornik) in Macedonian? This talata of yours reminds me of Greek θάλασσα (thálassa), sea.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Galician - Asturian*

*domíngo Domingu*
*luns Llunes* 
*martes Martes *
*mércores  Miércoles *
*xoves  Xueves *
*venres* *Viernes *
*sábado  Sábadu*

*xaneiro  xineru* 
*febreiro  febreru *
*marzo marzu*
*abril  abril *
*maio* *mayu*
*xuño  xunu*
*xullo xunetu *
*agosto* *agostu* 
*setembro  setiembre *
*outubro ochobre* 
*novembro* *payares* 
*decembro avientu *


----------



## macta123

In Hindi:

Sunday - Ravivar
Monday - Somvar
Tuesday - Mangalvar
Wednesday - Budhvar
Thursday - Brahspativar
Friday -  Shukravar
Saturday - Shanivaar

Months :
Janvari;Fevrvari;March;Aprel;Mai;Joon;Julai;Ogast;Sitambar;Octobar;
Navambar;Disambar


----------



## macta123

In Malayalam:
Sunday - Nyayar-azhicha
Monday - Tingal-azhicha
Tuesday - Chuva-azhicha
Wednesday - Budhan-azhicha
Thursday - Vyazha-azhicha
Friday - Velli-azhicha
Saturay - Shani-azhica

Months
Januari;Februari;Marchu;April;May;Joon;Julai;Augustu;Septembaru;Oktobar;
Navambar;Dicember.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Sinhalese

Sunday - Irida 
Monday - Sanduda 
Tuesday - Angaharuwada 
Wednesday - Badada 
Thursday - Brahaspatinda 
Friday - Sikurada 
Saturday - Senasurada 

January - Janawari 
February - Pebarawari 
March - Martu
April - Apriyel
May - Mayi
June - Juni 
July - Juli 
August - Agosto 
September - Saptambara 
October - Oktobara 
November - Novambara 
December - Desambara


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Fijian*
 
Sunday - Sigatabu

Monday - Moniti 

Tuesday - Tusiti 

Wednesday - Vukelulu 

Thursday - Lotulevu 

Friday - Vakaraubuka 

Saturday - Vakarauwai 



January - Janueri 

February - Feperueri 

March - Maji 

April - Epereli 

May - Me 

June - June 

July - Julai

August - Okosita 

September - Sepiteba 

October - Okotova 

November - Noveba 

December - Tiseba


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Check this out for month names in many Turkic languages.


----------



## minicooper

*Months Μήνες*
English Greek

January Ιανουάριος (ianuarios)​February Φεβρουάριος (fevruarios)
March Μάρτιος (martios)
April Απρίλιος (aprilios)
May Μάιος (maios)
June Ιούνιος (iunios)
July Ιούλιος (iulios)
August Αύγουστος (avgustos)
September Σεπτέμβριος (septemvrios)
October Οκτώβριος (oktovrios)
November Νοέμβριος (noemvrios)
December Δεκέμβριος (dekemvrios)

*Days Μέρες*
English Greek

Sunday Κυριακή (kiriaki)
Monday Δευτέρα (deftera)
Tuesday Τρίτη (triti)
Wednesday Τετάρτη (tetarti)
Thursday Πέμπτη (pempti)
Friday Παρασκευή (paraskevi)
Saturday Σάββατο (savato)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Tygrygna (Eritrea)*

Days of the week
Sunday                  senbet
Monday                  senuy
Tuesday                 selus
Wednesday               rebuE
Thursday                Hamus
Friday                  Arbi
Saturday                qedam


----------



## am5786

In Urdu they are. 

*
جنورى*
* فرورى
مارچ
اپريل
مُي
جون
جولاُى
اگست
ستمبر
اكتوبر
نومبر
دسمبر

اتوار
پير
منگل
بدﻫ
جمعرات
جمعه
هفته*


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Lovely, am5786, but could you please transliterate them for all.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Nepali
aaitaa baar - SUnday
som baar  - Monday
mangal baar -Tuesday
budha baar -Wednesday
bihi baar - Thursday
sukra baar - Friday
sani baar - Saturday


----------



## the chemist

Hi to ALL!

Just thought it might ample our database of months/weekdays adding the Albanian siblings to the pot. This language is written and spoken by around 6 million people. You'll note the similarities and influences that Latin, Greek, Bulgarian, Turkish have had on it. Here we go:

*Months* - *Muajt*
January - Janar
February - Shkurt
March - Mars
April - Prill 
May - Maj
June - Qershor
July - Korrik
August - Gusht
September - Shtator
October - Tetor 
November - Nëntor
December - Dhjetor 

*Weekdays - Ditët e Javës*
Monday's the first

Monday - e Hënë
Tuesday - e Martë
Wednesday - e Mërkurë
Thursday - e Enjte
Friday - e Premte
Saturday - e Shtunë
Sunday - e Dielë

Have a great one!!
Ja kalofshi mirë!!


----------



## am5786

am5786 said:


> In Urdu they are.
> Month names are almost pronounced as they are in English, but days name I not only type their equivalent in Urdu but also in parenthesis their pronounciation in Urdu. I hope Setwale_Charm you gonna like it this time.
> *
> January جنورى*
> *February فرورى
> March مارچ
> April اپريل
> May مُي
> June جون
> July جولاُى
> August اگست
> September ستمبر
> October اكتوبر
> November نومبر
> December دسمبر
> 
> Sunday (Itwar) اتوار
> Monday (Peer) پير
> Tuesday (Mangal) منگل
> Wednesday (Budh) بدﻫ
> Thursday (Jumeraat) جمعرات
> Friday (Jumma) جمعه
> Saturday (Hafta) هفته*


----------



## lasirena

Here's more on Chinese:

The days of the week are in the following format:

week one
week two
week three
week four
week five
week six
week tian/ri (not week seven!)

"Week" is usually called 星期 (xing1 qi1) pronounced more or less "shing chee", but can also be referred to as 週/周 (zhou1) pronounced like "joe" or else more colloquially, 禮拜/礼拜 （li3 bai4) pronounced "lee buy."

English     Chinese     Pinyin          approx. English equivalent pronunciation

Monday     星期一     xing1 qi1 yi1    "shing chee ee"
Tuesday    星期二     "         "  er4   "shing chee are"
Wednesday 星期三    "         "  san1 "shing chee sen"
Thursday   星期四     "         " si4     "shing chee si (si pronounced like in "sick")
Friday       星期五     "         " wu5   "shing chee woo"
Saturday   星期六     "         " liu4    "shing chee leeó" (accent falls on the "o")
Sunday     星期天/日 "        " tian1/ri4 "shing chee tyen/ errrr" "errr" as in "erase"

In all these cases, you can replace the "星期“ (xing1 qi1/ shing chee) with 周 （zhou1/ "joe") or with 礼拜 （li3 bai4/ "lee buy"), hence:

Monday     周一        zhou1 yi1  "joe ee"
Monday     礼拜一    li3 bai4 yi1 "lee buy ee"

note: For Sunday, you can NOT say "周天“ （zhou1 tian1 "joe tyen")； you can only say "周日“ （zhou1 ri4 "joe errr")


----------



## vince

Would Russian people understand "неделья" as Sunday?

Where did "voskresenje" come from? Why is it different from other Slavic languages?

EDIT: Whoops, turns out that according to Wikipedia, "nedel'a" is Slavic for "no work" (i.e. rest), while "voskresenje" means "resurrection".

----

Cantonese days of the week: (cognate with the Mandarin ones) starting on Monday:
Singkei Yat
Singkei Yi
Singkei Saam
Singkei Sei
Singkei Ng
Singkei Lok
Singkei Yat

Like Portuguese, the days of the week in (most?) Chinese languages are counted, though "day one" starts on Monday.

Monday (Singkei yat) and Sunday (Singkei yat) are pronounced the same in Cantonese except for the tone on "yat". The "Yat" in Monday is related to Mandarin "Yi" ("one"), while the "Yat" in Sunday is related to Mandarin "ri", which has the meaning of "day" or "sun".


----------



## jazyk

> Would Russian people understand "неделья" as Sunday?



I don't think so, since неделя in Russian means week. But Ukrainian недiля does mean Sunday, and so does Macedonian неделa.


----------



## vince

Thanks. I don't feel like creating a new thread about this, but how would one say "week" in Slavic languages other than Russian?


----------



## jazyk

Czech: týden
Polish: tydzień
Ukrainian: тиждень, тижня
Macedonian: недела (same word for Sunday)


----------



## Cepkah

Bulgarian: неделя means sunday too


----------



## Setwale_Charm

In Mongolian days of the week are simply called "first day", "second day" etc...

Sunday büten sajn ödör
Monday negdeh ödör
Tuesday hojordah ödör
Wednesday gurawdah ödör
Thursday döröwdeh ödör
Friday tawdah ödör
Saturday haga sajn ödör


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

I'll give them first in FRENCH and QUECHUA

MONTHS

Janvier          Iniru Killa
Février          Phwriru Killa
Mars             Marsu Killa
Avril             Awril Killa
May             Mayu Killa
Juin             Huniyu Killa
Juillet           Huliyu Killa
Août            Awustu Killa
Septembre    Sitimri Killa
Octobre        Uktuwri Killa
Novembre      Nuwimbri Killa        
Décembre      Disimbri Killa       ( Killa=Month ) I

DAYS

Lundi           Lunis
Mardi           Martis
Mercredi       Mirkulis
Jeudi           Huywis
Vendredi      Wirnis
Samedi        Sawaru
Dimanche     Dumingo

In spite (or because) of the spelling all theses words are very close to Spanish ( la jota "j" becomes an aspirated "h" )


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

In AMHARIC (ETHIOPIA )

For lack of Amharic fonts i’ll give the romanization.

MONTHS

Ethiopia has its own calendar which differs from the Gregorian :

1- The year begins in what is usually September
2-There are 13 months, 12 of 30 days plus a short month of 5 or 6 days according to whether it’s a leap year or not.

11 September/10 October Mäskärem
11 October/9 November T’ïk’imt
10 November/9 December Hïdar
10 December/8 January Tahsas
9 January/7 February T’ïr
8 February/9 March Yäkkatit
10 March/ 8 April Mäggabit
9 April/ 8 May Miyazya
9 May/ 7 June Gïnbot
8 June/ 7 July Säne
8 July/6 August Hamle
7 August/ 5 September Nähase
6 September/ 10Sept. P’agumen 

( T’ , P’, K’ are glottalized or explosive consonants ) 

DAYS

Sunday ïhud
Monday Säñño 
Tuesday Maksäñño 
Wednesday Rob 
Thursday Hamus/ Amus
Friday Arb
Saturday K’ïdame 


There are some similarities with the days in Tigrygna given before by Setwale Chaam.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

*BURMESE*

There are two calendars, the Gregorian calendar the months of which are just transcribed into the Burmese phonetics and script, only used in big cities and official events and the popular lunar calendar with 28 or 29 days. After 4 years the Burmese calendar i is 1 month late in relation to the sun and a second “WAZO” (roughly July ) is added.

*LUNAR CALENDAR *

*The year begins in April **: *

*April **wefcl; **TƏGU*


*May** uqkef **KƏZƏOn*



*June **e,ke **NƏYƏOn*


*July **0gqkd **WAZO*



*August **0gagif**WA-GAOn *


*September** aw1fovif **TAW-DHƏLIn*



*October** oDwif;uGswf **THƏDIn-JU?*


*November **wefaq1ifrkef **TƏ**ZA**On-MƏO n *


*December** ewfa1f **NƏDAW*


*January **[y1odk **PYADHO*


*February **wydkHwGJ **TƏBO-DWE *


*March **waygif; **TƏBAOn *



*DAYS*

*SUNDAY **w**e8FaEGaeH **TƏNIn-GƏNWE-NE *


*MONDAY **w**eif;v1aeH **TƏNin-LA-NE*


*TUESDAY **t8FgaeH **?InGA-NE*


*WEDNESDAY **A'X]l;aeH **BUDDƏHU-NE*


*THURSDAY **[uoyaw;aeH **CHADHƏBƏDE-NE*
*FRIDAY **ao[umaeH** THO?CHA-NE*


*SATURDAY **paeaeH**SƏNE-NE *

I don’t thing there’s an official romanization; here:* n* =nasalised vowel 
*Ə* = rougly “a” in “again” *DH *=”th” in “this”
*TH* =”th” in “thing” *?* =glottal stop.


----------



## 0stsee

Setwale_Charm said:


> Bahasa Melayu - Bahasa Indonesia
> As long as these languages are very similar I will only mark the occassions when the Indonesia version is different.
> 
> Malay Indonesian
> 
> Sunday hari Ahad/minggu hari Ahad
> Monday hari Isnin hari Senin
> Tuesday hari Selasa
> Wednesday hari Rabu
> Thursday hari Khamis hari Kamis
> Friday hari Jumaat hari Jumat
> Saturday hari Sabtu
> 
> January Januari
> February Februari Pebruari
> March Mac Maret
> April April
> May Mei
> June Jun Juni
> July Julai Juli
> August Ogos Ogustus
> September September
> October Oktober
> November November Nopember
> December Disember December


 

I (Indonesian) _never_ say Ahad for Sunday. I always say Minggu, so does everybody I know.

Btw, Minggu and Sabtu comes from Portuguese Domingo and Sábato.


As for the months, Pebruari exists side by side Februari. Just like Nopember adn November.
I personally always write Februari and November, though.

As far as I know, December is written with an S, so Desember.

I've never seen Ogustus. Instead, we say and write Agustus.


Mark


----------



## samanthalee

lasirena said:


> note: For Sunday, you can NOT say "周天“ （zhou1 tian1 "joe tyen")； you can only say "周日“ （zhou1 ri4 "joe errr")


 
To confuse things further, you cannot use 周日“ （zhou1 ri4 "joe errr") in Singapore to mean Sunday. Because here it actually means "weekdays".


----------



## roh3x2n

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> [*Edit: oops, forgot names in Persian*]:
> ژانویه
> فـوریه
> مارس
> آوریـل
> مه
> ژوئن
> ژوئـیه
> اوت
> سپتامبـر
> اکتبر
> نوامبر
> دسامبر
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


Sorry this is not Persian.They the name of the months in english written in Persian.
Persian are using solar Calender.

*Iranian Persian*
Farvardin = فروردین
Ordibehesht = اردیبهشت
Khordad = خرداد
Tir = تیر
Amordad = امرداد
Shahrivar = شهریور
Mehr = مهر
Abaan = آبان
Aazar = آذر
Dey = دی
Bahman = بهمن
Esfand = اسفند

*Afghan Persain*

hamel = حمل
Swar = ثور
Jawza = جوزا
Sarataan = سرطان
Asad = اسد
Sunbola = سنبله
Mizan = میزان
Aqrab = عقرب
Qaws = قوس
Jady = جدی
Dalv = دلو
Hout = حوت

*Persian ( afghan and Iranian )*
Day of the week.
Shanbeh = Saturday
Yak Shanbeh = Sunday
doh Shanbeh = monday
Seh shanbeh = Tuesday
Char shanbeh = Wednesday
Pain shanbeh = Thursday
Juma = Freiday


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Tamil

 Sunday nyaayiru 
 Monday thingGal  
 Tuesday sevvaai 
 Wednesday puthan 
 Thursday vyaalan  
 Friday velli 
 Saturday sani 


January         January /_Thai_ 
February         February /_Maasi_ 
March           March /_Panguni_ 
April              April /_Chiththirai_ 
May              May /_Vaikasi_ 
June               June /_Aani_ 
July                 July /_Aadi_ 
August              August /_Aavani_ 
September         September /_Purattasi_ 
October             October /_Aippasi_ 
November            November /_Kaarthikai_ 
December            December /_Markali_


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Zulu

Sunday ----------------iSonto
Monday -----------------uMsombuluko
Tuesday -----------------uLwesibili
Wednesday ---------------uLwesithathu
Thursday ------------------uLwesine
Friday -------------------uLwesihlanu
Saturday ------------------uMgqibelo

January-----------------------uJanuwali/uMasingane 
February----------------------uFebruwari/uNhlolanja

March------------------------uMashi/uNdasa

April--------------------------uApreli/uMbaso

May---------------------------uMeyi/uNhlaba

June----------------------------uJuni/uNhlangula

July------------------------------uJulayi/ngoNtulikazi

August---------------------------u-Agasti/uNcwaba

September--------------------------uSepthemba/ngoMandulo

October-----------------------------uOkthoba/uMfumfu

November-----------------------------uNovemba/uLwezi

December------------------------------uDisemba/uZibandlela


----------



## Thomas1

Kashubian:

January - stëcznik
February - gromicznik
March - strumiannik
April - łżëkwiôt
May - môj
July - czerwińc
July - lëpińc
August - zélnik
September - séwnik
October - rujan
November - smùtan (lëstopadnik)
December - gòdnik

Monday - pòniedzôłk
Tuesday - wtórk
Wednesday - strzoda
Thursday - czwiôrtk
Friday - piątk
Saturday - sobòta
Sunday - niedzela


----------



## deine

*Lithuanian:*

*Months:*

*English Lithuanian*

January Sausis
February Vasaris
March Kovas
April Balandis
May Gegužė
June Birželis
July Liepa
August Rugpjūtis
September Rugsėjis
October Spalis
November Lapkritis
December Gruodis

*Days :*​
*English Lithuanian*

Sunday Sekmadienis
Monday Pirmadienis
Tuesday Antradienis
Wednesday Trečiadienis
Thursday Ketvirtadienis
Friday Penktadienis
Saturday Šeštadienis​
In Lithuanian the week begins with Monday


----------



## Abbassupreme

roh3x2n said:


> Sorry this is not Persian.They the name of the months in english written in Persian.
> Persian are using solar Calender.
> 
> *Iranian Persian*
> Farvardin = فروردین
> Ordibehesht = اردیبهشت
> Khordad = خرداد
> Tir = تیر
> Amordad = امرداد
> Shahrivar = شهریور
> Mehr = مهر
> Abaan = آبان
> Aazar = آذر
> Dey = دی
> Bahman = بهمن
> Esfand = اسفند
> 
> *Persian ( afghan and Iranian )*
> Day of the week.
> Shanbeh = Saturday
> Yak Shanbeh = Sunday
> doh Shanbeh = monday
> Seh shanbeh = Tuesday
> Char shanbeh = Wednesday
> Pain shanbeh = Thursday
> Juma = Freiday


 
I agree, for the most part, but for a few things:

1. I've always heard "Amordâd" as simply "Mordâd". Is "Amordâd" older?

2. Transliterated, it would be more accurate to write "Abaan" as "Aabaan" or "Âbân". You wrote it thusly in the Perso-Arabic script, but I just thought that the transliteration required a slight amount of tweaking so as to make it clear with which "a" the word is supposed to be pronounced.

3. The transliterations for the Persian days of the week, in comparison to the Tehrani accent, seem slightly off to me. I think a more accurate transliteration would be the following:

Saturday=Shanbeh
Sunday= Yek Shanbeh (One Shanbeh)
Monday= Do/Doh Shanbeh (Two Shanbehs)
Tuesday= Seh Shanbeh (Three Shanbehs)

THESE are the same as yours, but here's where I'm going to go in a different direction in writing the remaining days:

Thursday= Panj Shanbeh (Five Shanbehs)
Friday= The Arabic word "Jom'eh" (the Islamic day of prayer), which I hear more often, anyway, or, in pure Persian,
"Âdineh". I don't know what the word MEANS (possibly something like "day of rest", what with Friday being the weekend day in Iran, from what I remember), but it's apparently equivalent to Jom'eh.

4. When saying a month in the "taqvime milâdi" (Gregorian calendar) in Persian, the French names of the month apparently ARE used. That's what my Persian teacher taught me, and she pronounced the names exactly as the French would, save for the "r"s, which are apparently trilled in Persian (akin to Spanish, Italian, Russian, Austrian German, etc.).

Thus the Gregorian months in Persian, according to her, would be pronounced thusly:
Zhânviyeh= January
Fevriyeh= February
Mârs= March
Âvril= April
Mey= May
Zho'an (or perhaps Zhowan, now, since usage of the hamzeh is apparently falling out of favor in Perso-Arabic)= June
Zhuyeh= July
Ut= August
Septâmbr= September
Oktobr= October
Novâmbr= November
Desâmbr= December


----------



## AkErBeLtZ

*English - Basque*

Monday - Astelehena
Tuesday - Asteartea / Martitzena
Wednesday - Asteazkena / Eguaztena
Thursday - Osteguna / Eguena
Friday - Ostirala / Barikua
Saturday - Larunbata / Zapatua
Sunday - Igandea / Domeka

January - Urtarrila
February - Otsaila
March - Martxoa
April - Apirila
May - Maiatza
June - Ekaina
July - Uztaila
August - Abuztua
September - Iraila
October - Urria
November - Azaroa
December - Abendua


----------



## jonquiliser

AkErBeLtZ said:


> *English - Basque*
> 
> Monday - Astelehena
> Tuesday - Asteartea / Martitzena
> Wednesday - Asteazkena / Eguaztena
> Thursday - Osteguna / Eguena
> Friday - Ostirala / Barikua
> Saturday - Larunbata / Zapatua
> Sunday - Igandea / Domeka



Is it that the two different versions of some days are used in different variants of Euskera? Although, the second versions seem to be Hispanicised; are they simply "rivalling" alternatives that people use?


----------



## AkErBeLtZ

jonquiliser said:


> Is it that the two different versions of some days are used in different variants of Euskera? Although, the second versions seem to be Hispanicised; are they simply "rivalling" alternatives that people use?


The first words (astelehena, asteartea, asteazkena, osteguna, ostirala, larunbata, igandea) are the 'official' ones and the most used in the Basque Country, but in Biscaye, where we speak the biscayan dialect, we use other words (martitzena, eguaztena, eguena, barikua, zapatua, domeka) and, as you say, some of them are hispanicised.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Whodunit said:


> Here's a list for the names of the months in Swahili.


 
Actually Swahili has two systems for counting months : the list gives the names borrowed from English, but Swahili speakers commonly use the following system : 

January       =   mwezi wa kwanza          ( month-first )
February     =    mwezi wa pili                ( month second )
March        =    mwezi wa tatu                ( month-three )
April          =    mweyi wa nne               ( month-four )
May          =    mwezi wa tano              ( month-five )
June         =    mwezi wa sita                ( month-six )
July          =    mwezi wa saba              ( month-seven )
August      =    mwezi wa nane              ( month-eight )
Sepember  =    mwezi wa tisa                ( month-nine )
October    =    mwezi wa kumi               (month-ten )
November  =    mwezi wa kumi na moja   (month-eleven )
December  =    mwezi wa kumi na mbili    ( month-twelve )

( "wa" is a preposition that means "of" )


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:

_Months/Monatoj_
January = januaro
February = februaro
March = marto
April = aprilo
May = majo
June = junio
July = julio
August = aŭgusto
September = septembro
October = oktobro
November = novembro
December = decembro

_Days/Tagoj_
Sunday = dimanĉo
Monday = lundo
Tuesday = mardo
Wednesday = merkredo
Thursday = ĵaŭdo
Friday = vendredo
Saturday = sabato


----------



## Setwale_Charm

In Friulian:

lunis
martars
miercus
joibe
vinars
sàbide
domenie

Schwiizertuutsch:

Määntig 
Ziischtig
Mittwuch
Dunschtig
Friitig
Samschtig
Sunntig

Letzeburgisch:

Méindeg
Dënschdeg
Mëttwoch
Donneschdeg
Freideg
Samschdeg
Sonndeg


----------



## kusurija

Nizo said:


> In *Esperanto*:
> 
> _Months/Monatoj_
> January = januaro
> February = februaro
> March = marto
> April = aprilo
> May = majo
> June = junio
> July = julio
> August = aŭgusto
> September = septembro
> October = oktobro
> November = novembro
> December = decembro
> 
> _Days/Tagoj_
> Sunday = dimanĉo
> Monday = lundo
> Tuesday = mardo
> Wednesday = merkredo
> Thursday = ĵaŭdo
> Friday = vendredo
> Saturday = sabato


----------



## xih

Setwale_Charm said:


> *Days *
> *English -Maltese*
> Sunday - il-Hadd (ilh*a*tt) il-~add
> Monday - it-Tneijn (ittn*e*yn) it-Tnejn
> Tuesday - it-Tlieta (ittle*a*ta)
> Wednesday - l-erbgha (l*e*rba) l-erbga
> Thursday - il-Hamis (ilham*i*s) il-~amis
> Friday - Gimgha (dz*i*ma) il-ximga
> Saturday - Sibt (sipt) is-Sibt
> 
> *Months*
> *English - Maltese*
> January- Jannar (yann*a*r)
> February - Frar
> March - Marzu (m*a*rtsu)
> April - April (apr*i*l)
> May - Mejju (m*e*yyu)
> June - Gunju (dz*u*niyu) xunju
> July - Lulju (l*u*lyu)
> August - Awwissu (aww*i*ssu)
> September - Settembru (sett*e*mbru)
> October - Ottubru (ott*u*bru)
> November - Novembru (nov*e*mbru)
> December - Dicembru (dich*e*mbru) Di&#010B;embru


----------



## kusurija

*Czech:*

*Months: (Měsíce)*
English Czech approximate meanings
January leden ice
February únor pour
March březen birch
April duben oak
May květen (máj) flowering
June červen red
July červenec more red
August srpen sickle
September září shining
October říjen rut (of deers)
November listopad falling leaves
December prosinec begging​ 
*Days (in a week): (dny)(v týdnu)*
English Czech
Monday pondělí after Sunday
Tuesday úterý second
Wednesday středa middle
Thursday čtvrtek fourth
Friday pátek fifth
Saturday sobota Sabbath
Sunday neděle not working​ 
In Czech the week begins with Monday, by the way.


----------



## kusurija

Setwale_Charm said:


> In Mongolian days of the week are simply called "first day", "second day" etc...
> 
> Sunday büten sajn ödör
> Monday negdeh ödör
> Tuesday hojordah ödör
> Wednesday gurawdah ödör
> Thursday döröwdeh ödör
> Friday tawdah ödör
> Saturday haga sajn ödör


 
Sunday njam
Monday daava
Tuesday mjagmar
Wednesday chagva
Thursday purev
Friday baasan
Saturday bjamb(a)

These came from Tibetian.
I don't speak Mongolian, so there may be mistakes...


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Mari:*
шочмо _(shochmo)_
кушжычмо _(kushkyzhmo)_
вюргече _(vürgeche)_
изарня _(izarnya)_
кугарня _(kugarnya)_
шуматкече _(shumatkeche)_
рушарня _(rusharnya)_


----------



## Setwale_Charm

* Chuvash:*

Monday - *tunti kun*
Tuesday - *ytlari kun*
Wednesday- *yun kun*
Thursday - *kö*_si_*neri kun*
Friday - *erne kun*
Saturday - *shamat kun*
Sunday - *vyrsani kun*


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Setwale_Charm said:


> *Galician - Asturian*
> 
> *domingo Domingu*
> *luns Llunes*
> *martes Martes *
> *mércores  - (corta feira)Miércoles *
> *xoves  Xueves *
> *venres* *Viernes *
> *sábado  Sábadu*
> 
> *xaneiro  xineru*
> *febreiro  febreru *
> *marzo marzu*
> *abril  abril *
> *maio* *mayu*
> *xuño  (San Xoán) xunu*
> *xullo (Santiago) xunetu *
> *agosto* *agostu*
> *setembro  setiembre *
> *outubro (outono) ochobre*
> *novembro* *(Santos) payares*
> *decembro (Nadal) avientu *


 I just wanted to qualify this post for the Galician -I cannot speak for Asturian- as in some places the Wednesday is still called in a way that is akin to the Portuguese way of calling the days. With regards to the months, some of them are also colloquially referred to by the name of the most relevant Christian celebration that occurs during that month -except for October that is associated to Autumn.

I noticed that the days of the week in Kurdish, Georgian and Armenian follow the pattern of Farsi, counting the days from the Saturday onwards and adding the numeral, Friday excepted. In the Christian lithurgical calendar, the Sunday was _Feria (prima) _followed by _feria secunda, tertia, etc. _which gave rise to the Portuguese day count. _Feriado_ in Portuguese is a holiday, _férias_ holidays (vacations), and _feira_ is a street market. In some places the street market is held on the Sunday. And in Turkish, the word for Sunday is _Pazar_, akin to the Farsi word _bazar_, a market. Sunday is the day after the Sabbath, when Jews -a people who have been trading for aeons- do not work. Now here's some food for thought!


----------



## sokol

*Austrian standard language + dialects**:
*In Standard German there are only two differencies between use in Austria and Germany: _Germany _only has 'Januar + Februar', Austria has *only *'Jänner' for january and *both *'Februar + Feber' for february where overall 'Februar' seems to be more common than 'Feber' but the latter too is considered standard language, and not dialect.
(Then again in Germany for saturday there exist two words: 'Samstag' and 'Sonnabend' with the latter meaning 'the evening before sunday'. In Austria 'Sonnabend' is never used and not even understood by many people.)
Standard Austrian German is given in italics, dialect in bold letters; where in dialects the older form is already going out of use the older form only is given in parenthesis - where older and younger form coexist I'm writing the younger form first and then the older (or more rural) form.
Dialect forms are written 'near phonological' (with 'z' = /ts/ as in standard language) and normalised (as in different dialects the phonetics would be different, of course). Therefore dialect forms seem to differ slightly from standard German even though phonetically they're the same (this is the case with 'Jänner Jenna' for example).
*Months:*
English Austrian
January _Jänner _*Jenna*
February _Februar/Feber _*Februaa*
March _März _*Meazz*
April _April _*Oprü *(or) *Owrü*
May _Mai _*Mai*
June _Juni _*Juni*
July _Juli _*Juli*
August _August _*August*
September _September _*Septemba*
October _Oktober _*Oktoba*
November _November _*Nofemba*
December _Dezember _*Dezemba*

*Days :*
English German 
Sunday _Sonntag _*Sundog *(or) *Sunda*
Monday _Montag _*Montog *(or) *Mauda*
Tuesday _Dienstag _*Dienstog *(or) *(Eada)* ['Ergetag' - from Greek 'Areos hemera'  = day of the God Ares; this is East Old Germanic influnence and also is still used in Southern and Eastern Bavaria but nowhere else in Germany]
Wednesday _Mittwoch _*Midwoch *(or) *(Midecha)*
Thursday Donnerstag *Dunastog *(or) *Donastog *(or) *(Pfinzda) *['Pfinztag' - from Greek 'pentekoste' = the 50th day after easter which equally derives from East Old Germanic use]
Friday _Freitag _*Freitog *(or) *Freida*
Saturday _Samstag _*Saumstog *(or) *Saumsta*​ 
In Austria the week also begins with Monday, as in many European countries.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Lezgi:
Months
экнагь  January
ибне     February
суьл варз March
сардум (сардун)    April
туьлен    May
вил      June
букал    July
мулал    August
баскIум    September
куьлегь    October
фундукI    November
бурем    December


----------



## Nanon

Occitan

Days - jorns
Monday - diluns
Tuesday - dimars
Wednesday - dimècres
Thursday - dijòus
Friday - divendres
Saturday - dissabte
Sunday - dimenge

Months - meses
January - genièr
February - febrièr
March - març
April - abril
May - mai
June - junh
July - julhet
August - agost
September - setembre
October - octòbre
November - novembre
December - decembre


----------



## בעל-חלומות

elroy said:


> *Arabic:*
> 
> Months:
> 
> كانون ثاني
> شباط
> آذار
> نيسان
> أيار
> حزيران
> تموز
> آب
> أيلول
> تشرين أول
> تشرين ثاني


Very similar to the Hebrew months, which are used in Israel along with the Roman months. Although the order is different.
תשרי
(מר)חשוון
כסלו
טבת
שבט
אדר
ניסן
אייר
סיון
תמוז
אב
אלול


----------



## blue_jewel

*In Filipino/Tagalog*

*Days - Mga Araw*

Monday - Lunes
Tuesday - Martes
Wednesday - Miyerkules
Thursday - Huwebes
Friday - Biyernes
Saturday - Sabado
Sunday - Linggo

*Months - Mga Buwan*

January - Enero
February - Pebrero
March - Marso
April - Abril
May - Mayo
June - Hunyo
July - Hulyo
August - Agosto
September - Setyembre
October - Oktubre
November - Nobyembre
December - Disyembre


----------



## Zsanna

ronanpoirier said:


> *HUNGARIAN*
> *Months:*
> English Hungarian
> .... March Marcius
> 
> *Days :*
> English Hungarian​
> Sunday Vasárnap
> Monday Hétfõ ...​


​

Very good, ronan, just a few small modifications:

- _no capitals_ are used in the names of the months and days
- the first day of the week is hétfő (Monday) 
- m*á*rcius (March) has an accent


----------



## filoutjie

Indonesian:
hari Senin (Monday)
hari Selasa (Tuesday)
hari Rabu (Wednesday)
hari Kamis (Thursday)
hari Jumat (Friday)
hari Sabtu (Saturday)
hari Minggu ( Sunday)           akhir minggu (weekend)

Months
Januari
Pebruari
Maret
April
Mei
Juni
Juli
Agustus
September
Oktober
Nopember
Desember


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I suggest that you, dear foreros, look through the previous posts in the thread first because we are already repeating ourselves.


----------



## MarX

In Indonesian:

*
Bulan* (months)

*Januari
Fèbruari, Pèbruari
Maret
April
Mèi
Juni
Juli
Agustus
Sèptèmber
Oktober
Novèmber, Nopèmber
Dèsèmber


Hari* (days)

*Senin* = Monday
*Selasa
Rabu
Kamis
Jumat
Sabtu
Minggu* = Sunday


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Manx*
 
Sunday - Yn Doonaght
Monday - Jelune
Tuesday - Yn Vayrt
Wednesday - Jecrean
Thursday - Jerdein
Friday - Yn Eney
Saturday - Jesarn


----------



## bb3ca201

Setwale_Charm said:


> Irish - Scottish Gaelic
> 
> 
> 
> Note the similarity with Catalan in N 15.


 

May I offer a few more modern spellings for the Scottish Gaelic words (your spellings are still OK...but some dictionaries will offer the following

Wednesday - Di-Ciadain
Saturday - Di-Sathairne
Sunday - Di-Domhnach (may also be called "La na Sabaid" - Day of the Sabbath)


----------



## kusurija

Setwale_Charm said:


> * Slovene - Macedonian*
> 
> *nedelja - nedela*
> *ponedeljek - ponedelnik*
> *torek - talata*
> *sreda - sreda*
> *cetrtek - chetvrtok*
> *petek - petok*
> *sobota - sabota*
> 
> 
> *januar **(prosinec) - Januari*
> *februar **(svečan)* *- Februari*
> *marec (sušec) - Mart*
> *april **(mali traven) - April*
> *maj (veliki traven) - Maj*
> *junij (rožnik) - Juni*
> *julij (mali srpan) - Juli*
> *avgust (veliki srpan) - Avgust*
> *september (kimovec)* *- Septemvri*
> *oktober (vinotok) - Oktomvri*
> *november (listopad) - Noemvri*
> *december (gruden) - Dekemvri*


I added _historical_ names of months in Slovenian. Although _historical _names are in use till now.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

kusurija said:


> I added _historical_ names of months in Slovenian. Although _historical _names are in use till now.


 
So which are used more widely and in which situations?


----------



## Mahaodeh

elroy said:


> *Arabic:*
> 
> Months:
> 
> كانون ثاني
> شباط
> آذار
> نيسان
> أيار
> حزيران
> تموز
> آب
> أيلول
> تشرين أول
> تشرين ثاني


 
You forgot one, كانون الأول; I suppose it's a typo


----------



## kusurija

Setwale_Charm said:


> So which are used more widely and in which situations?


Let native Slovenian answer; I personally met _historical _names in Slovenia.
But I'm not Slovenian and haven't been lived in Slovenia.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Lak: Monday - ИтниTuesday- ТталатWednesday - АрвахIThursday- ХамисFriday- НюжмарSaturday- ХхуллунSunday - АлхIатA lot of similarities with Arabic, as you can see.The names of the months are all borrowed from Russian with the exception of 'October' being "Окьябрь".


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Azeri:*

Yanvar
Fevral
Mart
Aprel
May
Iyun
Iyul
Avqust
Sentyabr
Oktyabr
Noyabr
Dekabr


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Ingush:*

Monday оршот
Tuesday шинара
Wednesday кхаьра
Thursday ера
Friday пlараска
Saturday шоатта
Sunday кlиранди

The Ingush use the Russian names of the months, although there are own archaic names used by the older generation:

January - АГОЙ БУТТ
February- АЬККХИЙ-МАРХИЙ БУТТ
March- ГIАЛГIАЙ-МАРХИЙ БУТТ
April - ТУШОЛЕ БУТТ
May - БЕКАРГА БУТТ
June - ЭТИНГА БУТТ
July - МАЪЫ БУТТ
August - СЕЛИЙ БУТТ
September - МИХА БУТТ
October - ОРИ БУТТ
November - ЧИЛЛА БУТТ
December - НОЖГАНЦIЕЙ


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Compare with the Chechen 

Sunday Кlиранде
Monday Оршот
Tuesday Шинара
Wednesday Кхаара
Thursday Еара
Friday Пlераска
Saturday Шот


The months are the same as in Russian.


----------



## Sionees

Welsh Days of the week (based on the Roman Gods)

Dydd Sul - Sunday
Dydd Llun
Dydd Mawrth (also 'March' - see below)
Dydd Mercher
Dydd Iau
Dydd Gwener
Dydd Sadwrn

But, for the nights, because of Soft Mutation/_Treiglad_ _Meddal_

Nos Sul - Sunday evening
Nos Lun
Nos Fawrth
Nos Fercher
Nos Iau
Nos Wener
Nos Sadwrn

Months (6 Celtic, 6 Roman)

Mis Ionawr (R) - January
Mis Chwefror (R) - Also Mis Bach (C) 'little month'
Mis Mawrth (R) -cf Tuesday above
Mis Ebrill (R)
Mis Mai (R)
Mis Mehefin (C) - 'mid-summer month'
Mis Gorffennaf (C) - 'end of summer month'
Mis Awst (R) 
Mis Medi (C) -'harvest month'
Mis Hydref (C) - 'autumn month' also word for Autumn season
Mis Tachwedd (C) - 'the back end' also Mis du - 'black month'
Mis Rhagfyr (C) - 'the parapet against winter'


----------



## Sionees

On the subject of days anyone have anything like this in their language?

_echdoe_ - day before yesterday                                                                     _echnos_ - night before yesterday
_doe/ddoe_ - yesterday                                                                                 _neithiwr_ - last night
_heddiw_ - today                                                                                         _heno_ - tonight
_(y)fory_ - tomorrow                                                                                    _nos_ _yfory_ - tomorrow night
_trennydd_ - day after tomorrow                                                                    _nos_ _trennydd_ - night after tomorrow night
_tradwy _- day after day after tomorrow                                                         _nos_ _tradwy_ - night after night after
                                                                                                                              tomorrow night

And to all my readers, _bore da/p'nawn da/noswaith dda/nos da_, wherever you are on the globe.


----------



## Outsider

Sionees said:


> On the subject of days anyone have anything like this in their language?
> 
> _echdoe_ - day before yesterday
> 
> [...]
> 
> _trennydd_ - day after tomorrow


Regarding those two, see the previous thread Day After Tomorrow and Day Before Yesterday.


----------



## ahmedcowon

Months in Tunisian and Algerian Arabic:
جانفي
فيفري
مارس
أفريل
ماي
جوان
جويليه
أوت
سبتمبر
أكتوبر
نوفمبر
ديسمبر


Months in Moroccan Arabic:
يناير
فبراير
مارس
أبريل
ماي
يونيو
يوليوز
غشت
شتنبر
أكتوبر
نونبر
دجنبر


----------



## AutumnOwl

Here is a list of the names of the months in Swedish, both the modern names and the old names and the meaning of the old names:

English       Modern Old Swedish Meaning
January      januari       torsmånad (Torremånad)     probably from name Torre 
February    februari göjemånad probably snow month
March        mars  vårmånad          spring month
April          april  gräsmånad         grass month
May          maj blomstermånad/lövmånad flower month/leaf month
June          juni sommarmånad/midsommarmånad summer month/midsummer month
July           juli           hömånad           hay month
August       augusti     skördemånad  harvest month
September  september   höstmånad autumn month
October      oktober  slaktmånad      butcher month
November    november vintermånad   winter month
December    december    julmånad Christmas month


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

January Ιανουάριος [i.anu'ari.os] colloquially Γενάρης [ʝe'naris]
February Φεβρουάριος [fevru'ari.os'] colloquially Φλεβάρης [fle'varis] and in Cyprus, Φεβράρης [fe'vraris]
March Μάρτιος ['marti.os] colloquially Μάρτης [martis]
April Απρίλιος [a'prili.os] colloquially Απρίλης [a'prilis]
May Μάιος ['ma.i.os] colloquially Μάης ['ma.is]
June Ιούνιος [i'uni.os] colloquially Ιούνης [i'unis]
July Ιούλιος [i'uli.os] 
August Αύγουστος ['avɣustos]
September Σεπτέμβριος [se'ptemvri.os] colloquially Σεπτέμβρης [se'ptemvris]
October Οκτώβριος [o'ktovri.os] colloquially Οκτώβρης [o'ktovris]
November Νοέμβριος [no'emvri.os] colloquially Νοέμβρης [o'ktovris]
December Δεκέμβριος [ðe'cemvri.os] colloquially Δεκέμβρης [ðe'cemvris]
Note that the months have masculine grammatical gender.

In rural Greece, months had completely different names in the colloquial language (nowadays these names are considered obsolete):
January --> Πρωτάρης [pro'taris] (lit. "First month")
February --> Μικρός [mi'kros] (lit. "Short month")
March --> Φυτευτής [fite'ftis] (lit. "Planter")
April --> Αϊ-Γιωργίτης [a.i ʝor'ʝitis] (lit. "St. George's month")
May --> Πράσινος ['prasinos] (lit. "Green month")
June --> Θεριστής [θeri'stis] (lit. "Harvester")
July --> Aλωνάρης [alo'naris] (lit. "Thresher")
August --> Συκολόγος [siko'loɣos] (lit. "Fig-harvester")
September --> Τρυγητής [triʝi'tis] (lit. "Vine-harvester")
October --> Βροχάρης [vro'xaris] (lit. "Pluvious month")
November --> Μεσοσπορίτης [mesospo'ritis] (lit. "Middle of sowing season month")
December --> Χριστουγεννιάτης [xristuʝe'ɲatis] (lit. "month of Christ's nativity")

In Ancient Greece each city-state had its own month names and calendar (lunisular calendar):

Athenian Calendar:

Ἑκατομβαιών Hĕkătŏmbǣṓn (30-day month, middle of July-middle of August) --> lit. "month of sacrifices" dedicated to Apollo
Μεταγειτνιών Mĕtăgeitnīṓn (29-day month, middle of August-middle of September) --> lit. "month of changing neighbourhoods" dedicated to Apollo [who in Athens had the epithet Μεταγείτνιος]
Βοηδρομιών Bŏēdrŏmīṓn (30-day month, middle of September-middle of October) --> lit. "month of giving succour" dedicated to Apollo [who in Athens had the epithet Βοήδρομος]
Πυανεψιών Pŭănĕpsīṓn (29-day month, middle of October-middle of November) --> lit. "month of boiling beans" dedicated to Apollo
Μαϊμακτηριών Măĭmăktērīṓn (30-day month, middle of November-middle of December) --> lit. "month of boisterous Zeus" dedicated to Zeus [who in Athens had the epithet Μαϊμάκτης]
Ποσειδεών Pŏseidĕṓn (29-day month, middle of December-middle of January) --> lit. "month of Poseidon"
Γαμηλιών Gămēlīṓn (30-day month, middle of January-middle of February) --> lit. "month of marriage" dedicated to the sacred marital bond between Zeus and Hera
Ἀνθεστηριών Ăntʰĕstērīṓn (29-day month, middle of February-middle of March) --> lit. "month of flowers" (named after the flowers the faithful offered to the dead) dedicated to Dionysus [who in Athens had the epithet Ἀνθεστήριος] 
Ἐλαφηβολιών Ĕlăpʰēbŏlīṓn (30-day month, middle of March-middle of April) --> lit. "month of sacrificing deer" dedicated to Artemis
Μουνυχιών Mounŭxīṓn (29-day month, middle of April-middle of May) --> lit. "month of Mounychia Artemis" (named after Μουνυχία, the main harbour of Piraeus where Artemis was venerated locally) dedicated to Artemis [who in Athens had the epithet Μουνυχία] 
Θαργηλιών Tʰărgēlīṓn (30-day month, middle of May-middle of June) --> lit. "month of hot sun" (verb θέρω, to make hot + ἥλιος, sun)  dedicated to Apollo and Artemis
Σκιροφοριών Skĭrŏpʰŏrīṓn (29-day month, middle of June-middle of July) --> lit. "month of sacred veil" dedicated to Athena (the Σκίρα, a veil, Athenian women had weaved the previous year was offered to the goddess)

Spartan Calendar:

Ἀρτεμίσιος Ărtĕmĭsīŏs (mid March-mid April) --> lit. "month of Artemis"
Γεράστιος Gĕrắstīŏs and Γεραίστιος Gĕræstīŏs (mid April-mid May) --> lit. "month of reverence" (from γέρας, reverence) dedicated to Poseidon
Φλιάσιος Pʰlĭắsīŏs (mid May-mid June) --> lit. "month of Phliasian wine" (named after the Phliasian Plain, home of the best ancient Greek wine) dedicated to Dionysus 
Ἀγριάνιος Ăgrĭắnīŏs (mid June-mid July) --> lit. "month of savages" (named after the three daughters of Proitos, Lyssippa, Iphinoe and Iphianassa who according to myth, snubbed the feast of Dionysus, went mad and like wandering savages climbed tall mountains) dedicated to Dionysus
Ὑακίνθιος Hŭăkíntʰīŏs (mid July-mid August) --> lit. "month of Hyacinth" dedicated to the lesser god venerated locally, Ὑάκινθος
Καρνείος Kărneiŏs (mid August-mid September) --> lit. "month of Ram" dedicated to the lesser god venerated locally, Κάρνος (Doric for ram), Carnian Apollo, and Dionysus 
Πάναμος Pắnămŏs (mid September-mid October) --> lit. "month of long days" dedicated to Panamian Zeus (πάναμος is Doric for πανήμερος, all day long)
Ἡράσιος Hērắsīŏs (mid October-mid November) --> lit. "month of Hera"
Ἀπελλαῖος Ăpĕllǣŏs (mid November-mid December) --> lit. "month of Apollo" (Ἀπέλλων was the name of Apollo in the Doric Greek dialect)  
Unfortunately no information is available concerning the name of the last month or any intercalary months of the Spartan calendar

Macedonian Calendar:

Δῖος Dīŏs (mid October-mid November) --> lit. "month of Zeus" (Δίας alt. name of Zeus)
Ἀπελλαῖος Ăpĕllǣŏs (mid November-mid December) --> lit. "month of Apollo" (Ἀπέλλων was the name of Apollo in the Doric Greek dialect)
Αὐδηναῖος Audēnǣŏs (mid December-mid January) --> lit. "month of loud sounds" 
Περίτιος Pĕrĭtīŏs (mid January-mid February) --> lit. "Honoured (i.e. great, long) month" (from the Doric verb περιτίω, to bestow honour)
Δύστρος Dŭstrŏs (mid February-mid March) --> lit. "Ill-tempered month"
Ξανθικός Κsăntʰīkŏs (mid March-mid April) --> lit. "month of Xanthion" (Xanthium Strumarium, a plant used by the Macedonians for dyeing the hair blond) 
Ἀρτεμίσιος Ărtĕmĭsīŏs (mid April-mid May) --> lit. "month of Artemis"
Δαίσιος Dæsīŏs (mid May-mid June) --> lit. "month of symposium" (from the Doric πανδαίσιον, the symposium, outdoor social gathering at which food is cooked)
Πάνημος Pắnēmŏs (mid June-mid July) --> lit. "month of  long days" (from adj. πανήμερος, all day long)
Λῷος Lṓŏs (mid July-mid August) --> lit. "Best month" (Doric version of the Attic adj. λώιστος, the best)
Γορπιαῖος Gŏrpīǣŏs (mid August-mid September) --> lit. "Grim-eyed month" (from adj. γοργωπός, grim-eyed)
Ὑπερβερεταῖος Ηŭpĕrbĕrĕtǣŏs (mid September-mid October) --> lit. "month of excess term" (Doric verb ὑπερβέρω, Attic ὑπερφέρω, to surpass, excel)
Ἐμβόλιμος Ĕmbŏlīmŏs --> lit. "Intercalary month"


----------



## rayloom

In Arabic it's complicated. We use 4 major calendars:
-Gregorian (most of the Arab world)
-Assyrian (mostly in the Levant)
-Lunar Hijri (most of the Arab world, especially for Islamic occasions, though used officially only in some Arabian countries)
-Solar Hijri (used alongside Lunar Hijri calendars, no official status though in the Arab world, but apparently it's the official calendar in Iran and Afghanistan)

Gregorian: (commonest pronunciations in colloquial Arabic, variations occur depending on the dialect)
يناير _yanaayir_
فبراير _fibraayir_
مارس _maars_ (or _maaris_)
أبريل  _       'abriil_ 
مايو  _maayo_
يونيو\يونية  _yunyo _     (or     _yunya_    ) 
يوليو\يولية  _yulyo _    (or    _yulya_   )  
أغسطس _'     aghusTus_
سبتمبر  _sibtember _   (or   _siptember_  )   
أكتوبر _oktober_
نوفمبر _november_
ديسمبر _diisember_

Assyrian: (order that of the Gregorian calendar)
1 كانون الثاني _kaanuun ath-thaani_
2 شباط _shbaaT_
3 آذار '_aadhaar_
4 نيسان _niisaan_
5 أيار '_ayyaar_
6 حزيران _Hzayraan_
7 تموز _tammuuz_
8 آب _'aab_
9 أيلول _'ayluul_
10 تشرين الأول _tishriin al-'awwal_
11 تشرين الثاني _tishriin ath-thaani_
12 كانون الأول _kanuun al-'awwal_

Lunar Hijri (used to be lunisolar before the advent of Islam):
محرم _muHarram_
صفر _Safar_
ربيع الأول _rabii' al-awwal_
ربيع الثاني _rabii' ath-thaani_
جمادى الأولى _jumaada al-'uula_
جمادى الثانية _jumaada ath-thaaniya_
رجب _rajab_
شعبان _sha'baan_
رمضان _ramaDaan_
شوال _shawwaal_
ذو القعدة _dhu 'l-qi'da_
ذو الحجة _dhu 'l-Hijja_
(The pre-Islamic intercalary month of the lunisolar calendar was called النسيء _an-nasii'_)

Solar Hijri:
الحمل _al-Hamal_ (Aries, the ram)
الثور _ath-thawr_ (Taurus, the bull)
الجوزاء _al-jawzaa'_ (Gemini)السرطان as-saraTaan (Cancer)
الأسد _al-'asad_ (Leo)
السنبلة _as-sunbula_ (the spike, apparently from Babylonian)
الميزان _al-miizaan_ (Libra)
العقرب _al-'aqrab_ (Scorpio)
القوس _al-qaws_ (the bow, from Babylonian)
الجدي _al-jady_ (Capricorn)
الدلو _ad-dalw_ (the pitcher, Babylonian)
الحوت _al-Huut_ (Pisces)

Days of the week:
الأحد _al-'aHad _(Sunday)
الإثنين _al-'ithnayn_ (Monday)
الثلاثاء _ath-thulaathaa'_ (Tuesday)
الأربعاء _al-'arbi'aa'_ (Wednesday)
الخميس _al-khamiis_ (Thursday)
الجمعة _al-jum'a_ (Friday)
السبت _as-sabt_ (Saturday)

The first day of the week depends on which Arab country we're talking about! Although linguistically speaking, الأحد _al-'aHad _(Sunday) starts the count for the Arabic week.


----------



## marrish

> Originally Posted by *am5786*
> 
> 
> In Urdu they are.
> Month names are almost pronounced as they are in English, but days name I not only type their equivalent in Urdu but also in parenthesis their pronounciation in Urdu. I hope Setwale_Charm you gonna like it this time.
> *
> January جنورى*
> *February فرورى
> March مارچ
> April اپريل
> May مُي
> June جون
> July جولاُى
> August اگست
> September ستمبر
> October اكتوبر
> November نومبر
> December دسمبر
> 
> Sunday (Itwar) اتوار
> Monday (Peer) پير
> Tuesday (Mangal) منگل
> Wednesday (Budh) بدﻫ
> Thursday (Jumeraat) جمعرات
> Friday (Jumma) جمعه
> Saturday (Hafta) هفته*



Here is the proper transliteration and spelling of the names of months and days of the week for *Urdu*:
Months: _janvarii, farvarii, maarch, aprail, ma'ii, juun, juulaa'ii, agast, sitambar, aktuubar, navambar, disambar.
_Days: _itwaar, piir_ (or _somvaar_), _maNgal, budh, jum3iraat, jum3ah, haftah (or سنیچر saniichar)_. _haftah ہفتہ_ is also the word for a week.
The Persian names of week's days are also used, although sparingly.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Sardinian :

*Days - Dies*

Monday - Lùnis
Tuesday - Màrtis
Wednesday - Mèrcuris
Thursday - Jòvia, Jòbia, Jòia
Friday - Chenàpura, Chenàbura (Dies Coena Pura; name used by Jews and early Christians of Sardinia for the dinner before the holyday of Shabbat)
Saturday - Sàppadu
Sunday - Domìnica, Domìniga

*Months - Meses*

January - Ghennàrzu, Ghennàrju, Bennàrzu
February - Freàrzu, Freàrju
March - Martu, Martzu
April - Abrile, Aprile
May - Maju
June - Làmpadas (because of the lamps and fires typical of St.John's holyday)
July - Trìulas (Threshes, the month of Threshing, from the verb "triulare - to thresh")
August - Austu
September - Capidanni, Cabidanni, Cabudanni (from Latin "Caput Anni - beginning of the year"; because in the Julian calendar it was the first month, still today Sardinian farmers and sheperds in their job count September as first month)
October - Santu Gaìne / Gavìne / Gabìne / 'Aìne (from the Sardinian martyr Gabinius, killed during the reign of Diocletianus in the city of Turris Lybissonis, actual Porto Torres)
November - Santu Andrìa (St.Andrews)
December - Nadale


----------



## ilocas2

kusurija said:


> Sunday njam
> Monday daava
> Tuesday mjagmar
> Wednesday chagva
> Thursday purev
> Friday baasan
> Saturday bjamb(a)
> 
> These came from Tibetian.
> I don't speak Mongolian, so there may be mistakes...



I'm adding the names of days in *Tibetan* (I don't speak Tibetan, but in this thread people add posts for languages they don't speak, obviously) for comparing word changes on the way from Tibetan to Mongolian.

Day: Tibetan name (Wylie transliteration) (phonetic transcription)
Sunday: གཟའ་ཉི་མ་ (gza' nyi ma) (nyima)
Monday: གཟའ་ཟླ་བ་ (gza' zla wa) (dawa)
Tuesday: གཟའ་མིག་དམར་ (gza' mig dmar) (Mikmar)
Wednesday: གཟའ་ལྷག་པ་ (gza' lhak pa) (Lhakpa)
Thursday: གཟའ་ཕུར་བུ། (gza' phur bu) (Purbu)
Friday: གཟའ་པ་སངས་ (gza' pa sangs) (Pasang)
Saturday: གཟའ་སྤེན་པ་ (gza' spen ba) (Penba)


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

CroatiansiječanjveljačaožujaktravanjsvibanjlipanjsrpanjkolovozrujanlistopadstudeniprosinacCzechledenúnorbřezendubenkvětenčervenčervenecsrpenzáříříjenlistopadprosinec




   Polish       styczeń     luty   marzeckwiecień    majczerwiec    lipiec  sierpieńwrzesieńpaździerniklistopadgrudzień




EnglishJanuaryFebruaryMarch     April    May    June      July      AugustSeptemberOctoberNovemberDecember


Among the Slavic languages only three of them call the months differently..


----------

